# Call for Artists: 2012 Kellicutt International Juried Photo Show



## klagenberg (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi I work with a non-profit group in Half Moon Bay California and have been hosting this growing show for 9 years.  I has become a very cool event and wanted to put it out here inc case anyone is interested.  Not sure the best forum site to put so let me know what you think. 

All the best,
Jeff


*2012 Kellicutt International Juried Photo Show - Through a Lens: Vibrant!*
Hosted by the Coastal Arts League, Half Moon Bay, California

Jurors:

*Scott Atkinson* - Landscape photographer and Sierra Club Calendar Editor
*Michael Collopy * - Preeminent Portrait photographer
*Kate Jordahl* - Professor of Photography and Digital Imaging, Foothill College
More about the jurors at: 
2012 Kellicutt Interntional Photo Show -Through A Lens: Vibrant! - About the Jurors

First Prize: *$2,000* (Over $3,500 in total prizes) (prizes in US dollars) 
Entry deadline: *February 29th, 2012* (received by) 
Exhibition: July 2012
Eligibility: *Open to all photographers internationally using any photographic style*

Entries need to be received by February 29th, 2012, entry details are avail at: 
Michael H. Kellicutt International Juried Photo Show - Through A Lens: Inspiration or Desperation

See last year's show Through A Lens: Inspiration or Desperation
2011 Michael H. Kellicutt International Photo Show

*Online entry available at:*
Through A Lens: Vibrant! - Official Electronic Entry Form (step 1 of 5)

About this year's theme:
Vibrant and vibrate have the same latin root word: vibrare meaning to move rapidly and rhythmically to and fro. While vibrate means virtually the same thing in English, vibrant has additional connotations as it applies to brightness of light or color, or as in how liveliness or energetic is the given subject. <strong>Through a Lens: ,<em>Vibrant!</em></strong> gives the photographer several options. Vibrant could apply to a light or hue in the composition, or it could apply to the subject, as to a person or in a street. It could even be stretched to apply to the process  check out the vibrance adjustment layer in photoshop. Which definition of Vibrant! will you choose?

More show history
Michael H. Kellicutt Interntional Photo Show


----------

